# Blast from the past - Afterlife



## rune (Oct 23, 2011)

I remember watching this TV show - which ended up only having 2 series, and finding it really spooky

I recently got both series on DVD, as it was a good bargain and thats when I remembered where Id seem Andrew Lincoln before - from The Walking Dead

He's in Afterlife as is Lesley Sharp.  I thought they both took brilliant parts, and created a good spooky atmosphere.

Does anyone else remember this series?


----------

